# Motorhome width



## Jess Paul (11 mo ago)

Hi, we are going to buy a used motorhome and the model we like is 2.3 metres wide, which seems to be a bit wider than average. 
Is there anyone who has experience 
that could advise us if there is much difference driving one this size,to say a model that is about 2.2m We are trying to find one under 6 Mt's in length. For the last 25 years we have owned a vw t3 so it will be very different! Thanks,Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

2.2 to 2.3 isnt much then there are the mirrors so relax and buy the one you like.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes some of the vans I have been looking at from Bailey and Swift are about eight inches wider than the norm. The only problem that causes for me is it probably wont fit on my drive but I cant imagine it will be much of an issue driving one. The width is always more of an issue than the length though. I wouldnt get hung up about the length. They can pack a lot more motorhome into a 7 or 7.5 metre van than a 6 metre one and it wont make that much difference driving one. Parking can be a bit of an issue in the UK but not so much in mainland Europe.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember there is a maximum dimensions of 2.55m wide not including mirrors.

Ray.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Our Bailey is 2.489m wide with the mirrors folded so its on the wider side, generally we don't have many problems but we do chose our routes carefully. The only time I had any concerns were when passing through the gates as directed by the Douanes at St Malo, we made it through without touching anything but it was close!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just avoid going to stupid places - like the ones I go to - don't panic Mr Mainwaring ........


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

We have a 2.33m wide, 5.99m long [plus bike rack on the rear] M/Home. It has a drop down bed, so we do have decent space for living and sleeping, BUT there is a compromise on space when it comes to 'changeover' with the need to move upholstery cushions to & fro. It's literally 5 minutes work twice each day, but a larger [longer] van would be nice.

We have only on street parking, and a longer van would cause difficulties with neighbours etc. On the plus side, we can park in supermarket car parks without too much difficulty and Wild Camping trips mean we can tuck into a corner that a larger van would find too small; waking up in the limited parking at Gourdon Harbour, Aberdeenshire to watch 3 herons fishing for their breakfast was quite special, as was being able to squeeze into the Car Parking size bays at Burn O Vat National Nature Reserve [ the rear tyres do rub gently against the sleepers that mark the parking bays

The drop down bed is transverse, and sits over the lounge area; so it's 'time for bed for both', AND, at 3 am, it's 'One out, all out' for the visit to the loo, and one person has to stand in the kitchen area to let the other into the bathroom. Bit of a 'shall we dance?' routine, but not a real problem!

The biggest drawback is lack of free space [as described above] and storage space. We have a 'Ski cupboard' [think Broom Cupboard] which is 1.5m tall and has 3 shelves 53cm deep x 50cm wide, instead of a full width garage area. There is 3/4 length hanging space inside the bathroom are and a couple of cupboards for clothes, about the height of a normal base kitchen unit cupboard, plus the overhead shelf in the cab area.

We're hoping to get away to France & Spain for 2 months on Friday, so that will test the usability of the M/Home.The shower unit makes a useful dumping ground, especially for the external screen to dry out in between sites!

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If a rigid lorry can go there so can you, and there aren't many places a rigid can't go.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ours is the standard 2.3m wide but 8.7m long. I don't tend to worry about the length until it comes to campsites and parking etc.

The width is more of an issue as we live 10 mile away from a decent A road and those 10 miles involve a lot of single track road but if we want to carry on MH'ing its a price we have to pay. I have lost an offside wing mirror and also had another smash on it after it was replaced but that was down to the other road users not driving on their side tightly enough...and neither of them stopped. The standard of driving around where we live is generally quite poor mind.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Ours is the standard 2.3m wide but 8.7m long. I don't tend to worry about the length until it comes to campsites and parking etc.
> 
> The width is more of an issue as we live 10 mile away from a decent A road and those 10 miles involve a lot of single track road but if we want to carry on MH'ing its a price we have to pay. I have lost an offside wing mirror and also had another smash on it after it was replaced but that was down to the other road users not driving on their side tightly enough...and neither of them stopped. The standard of driving around where we live is generally quite poor mind.


You could always take lessons.

Just saying like 👍


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

My two pennyworth. The 'What would you do/' question is natural but fatally flawed, because the answers will be what respondents are already doing! Graham is quite happy with his 9m M/home, and has accepted the wide vehicle/narrow roads mirror damage as part of the joys of ownership. I accept the 5.99m convenience, including the ability to park on street and get onto smaller pitches etc, and live with the hair tearing 'where is the space for this item?' when squeezing a quart into the proverbial pint pot


The OP is still left with the 'which way to jump' dilemma, but this is the joy of Forum membership, and I'm not aware of a better option to reach a decision, because asking a Dealer or similar will not produce impartial advice! Final thought; the most experienced Owners on the Forum are both the best and the worst people to offer advice. Best, because they've gained the knowledge over donkey's years of ownership and use; worst, because they've been driving and using M/homes for donkey's years, and have forgotten how daunting the purchase and first uses of the M/Home is. Autopilot reactions have a lot to answer for!


Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheeky git!

It's them not I !!!

The loss of the complete mirror was a 4x4 towing a trailer full of hay bales that was wider than his side of the road. I stopped, before the collision - he didn't! The second time, we came around a corner and some daft old bint was on our side of the road and she didn't tuck in quick enough. On neither occasion did the barstewards stop afterwards either!!


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Cheeky git!
> 
> It's them not I !!!
> 
> The loss of the complete mirror was a 4x4 towing a trailer full of hay bales that was wider than his side of the road. I stopped, before the collision - he didn't! The second time, we came around a corner and some daft old bint was on our side of the road and she didn't tuck in quick enough. On neither occasion did the barstewards stop afterwards either!!


I'll accept 'git', but I'm not cheeky, Graham ... :grin2:
Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You could always take lessons.
> 
> Just saying like 👍


Sorry Steve it was aimed at Kev. I think you sneaked in a reply before mine and I had failed to quote him.

I haven't known you long enough to know if you are a cheeky git yet :grin2:

But for Kev there is no hope....in fact I think he sees it more like a hobby!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Invest in Wing Mirror protectors .......


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I did Keith!

No chance for the first collision I had but the second one damaged the protector and broke the lamp but the carcass was OK.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Just avoid going to stupid places - like the ones I go to - don't panic Mr Mainwaring ........


Keith

You go places and drive like me.

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Keith
> 
> You go places and drive like me.
> 
> Geoff


Is that a compliment or a criticism ?

:nerd:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Is that a compliment or a criticism ?
> 
> :nerd:


Well you are not intimidated by challenges and are confident at taking them on, so I suppose it is a compliment.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Well you are not intimidated by challenges and are confident at taking them on, so I suppose it is a compliment.


You mean like this one ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

At least there were plenty of places to turn round Keith. I bet the locals were timing your return. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Well you are not intimidated by challenges and are confident at taking them on, so I suppose it is a compliment.


A little reminder for you, the only person daft enough to take a motorhome up the Cirque de Estaube. Didnt you also take it up to Watendlath in the Lake District? Ive even had to reverse the scooter on that one.


----------



## Jess Paul (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all the help re motorhome width, enjoyed the videos! We live in Wales so plenty of single track roads to contend with! As suggested we won't get too hung up on 10 cms and find one that that we really like,cheers,Paul


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> You mean like this one ?


When the grass between the wheel tracks got higher(i.e. only for tractors) it was time to turn back!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tell Garmin and Tomtom that news Geoff. We have had to negotiate farm equipment due to some directions.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> You mean like this one ?


Hahaha! Been on a few like that, and even worse where it's close trees either side - like the logging track my satnav took me down on the way to Lough Arrow campsite! In my very new MH!!

If course it didn't look like a logging track when I started....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Tell Garmin and Tomtom that news Geoff. We have had to negotiate farm equipment due to some directions.
> 
> Ray.


Do they have grass height on their map database?:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Hahaha! Been on a few like that, and even worse where it's close trees either side - like the logging track my satnav took me down on the way to *Lough Arrow* campsite! In my very new MH!!
> 
> If course it didn't look like a logging track when I started....


Lough Arrow - Alan's favourite place: at least he got there for his last w/e away and got some fishing in God Bless him.

We miss him very much. We are in contact with Jayne and have offered to help if she wants to sell 'Gretchibald', as it was only 4 months down the production line from ours and I have all the technical information.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> A little reminder for you, the only person daft enough to take a motorhome up the Cirque de Estaube. Didnt you also take it up to Watendlath in the Lake District? Ive even had to reverse the scooter on that one.


Guilty on both counts, but don't remember having any particular problems. OK the stone walls were a bit narrow for mirrors before one got to the trees. And I did need a banks(wo)man on the narrow bridge - which one could not have got over with a truck-width axel, because of the 6" 'parapets'

It was convenient for emptying the cassette in the NT toilet, because nobody around. It is very pretty up there.

How could you have had to reverse a scooter on Watendlath? Wuss.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Guilty on both counts, but don't remember having any particular problems. OK the stone walls were a bit narrow for mirrors before one got to the trees. And I did need a banks(wo)man on the narrow bridge - which one could not have got over with a truck-width axel, because of the 6" 'parapets'
> 
> It was convenient for emptying the cassette in the NT toilet, because nobody around. It is very pretty up there.
> 
> ...


Some of the road where its walled is so narrow if you meet something large like an "Idiot in a motorhome"  coming the other way there isnt even room for a scooter to pass.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Lough Arrow - Alan's favourite place: at least he got there for his last w/e away and got some fishing in God Bless him.
> 
> Geoff


That's right Geoff. Unfortunately I never made it when he n the family were playing in the clubhouse.

In fact, on the occasion in question, my sister n I were the only ones there. Seemed a lovely place and a lovely, friendly, proprietress.


----------



## Ymartintracy (11 mo ago)

Our motor home, which is our first, is 2.35m wide and 7.5m long and we haven’t had any issue with it not even when taking it on a ferry over to Guernsey. A good rear camera - both reversing and rear view whilst driving helps enormously


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Guilty on both counts, but don't remember having any particular problems. OK the stone walls were a bit narrow for mirrors before one got to the trees. And I did need a banks(wo)man on the narrow bridge - which one could not have got over with a truck-width axel, because of the 6" 'parapets'
> 
> It was convenient for emptying the cassette in the NT toilet, because nobody around. It is very pretty up there.
> 
> ...


I'm not usually a wuss and even look out for difficult roads but that might just be a road too far.

https://www.google.com/maps/@54.541...4!1sZA8TLh5LfxnBOVYl0GFxmQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm not usually a wuss and even look out for difficult roads but that might just be a road too far.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@54.541...4!1sZA8TLh5LfxnBOVYl0GFxmQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


Takes one with Co. Durham blood in the veins, not you 'Midlanders':laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pah!!!


Why aye man pet.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Had away an' ****e man!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wey eye Hinny.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have created a monster.


----------

